# Help with Income Statement /Business Plan



## Traapet (Aug 12, 2013)

Good Morning.

My name is Tracy. I am working on my Masters Degree in Business Administration at Walden University. For part of the class that I am currently enrolled in, my assignment is to provide an Income Statement and reference to a Business Plan. 

I love the rhinestone boots and tshirts that my daughter’s have for their dance and cheer teams, so I decided to make a fictitious company for this type of business as my project. As part of the assignment for my current class, I must provide an INCOME STATEMENT for a similar business. I will need to provide "at least one year of projected revenues, cost of goods or services (if required for this business), Detailed SG&A expenses, Other Income and Expense, income tax provisions as required, and net income or loss" 

Is there anyplace on the tshirt forum where I might find a Business Plan as my reference for my assignment? or, would you be able to direct me somewhere else to go where I might find this information? I appreciate any help that I might be able to give me.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Tracy


----------



## Adrian123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there Tracy,

I'm happy to see that I'm not the only one who is organizing this type of business plan for the masters degree. And I did responded because I'm also in the research phase and I look for similar info on all the internet. I will be happy to share knowledge when I'll find it, but i'm also looking forward for some answers in here.

Until then, wish you good luck with the writing.


----------

